# Sunwing Launching New Flights to Antigua



## RNCollins (Apr 28, 2018)

*Sunwing Launching New Flights to Antigua*
https://www.caribjournal.com/2018/04/27/sunwing-launching-new-flights-antigua/

By Dana Niland / The Caribbean Journal / April 27, 2018

“Sunwing is introducing a weekly flight service from Montreal to Antigua.

The service will begin May 4 and run until October 26.

“The inclusion of flights from Montreal to Antigua for the first time during the winter has been very well received, so we were keen to extend that service for the coming summer season,” said Executive Vice President of Sunwing Travel Group, Sam Char. “The introduction of this new route will offer Montreal residents even more options to travel this summer from their local airport.”

With the addition of the new summer flight service, Montrealers now have 11 different destinations in the vacation hotspots of Jamaica, Cuba, Mexico and the Dominican Republic....”



 
The Pineapple Beach Club in Antigua


----------

